# methodennamen zur laufzeit ausgeben



## alex_neu (18. Dez 2003)

hallo,
hat jemand eine idee, wie man einen methodennamen zur laufzeit ausgeben kann (System.out.print...).
bei einer main methode müsste er dann eben main() hinschreiben.
(nicht im debugmodus)
danke.


----------



## keisersoze (19. Dez 2003)

Könnte man nicht einfach den Namen von jeder Methode zu Beginn ausgeben?

Bsp.:

void add(int a, int b) {
System.out.println("Methode: " add); 
...
}

Wie man den Namen der aktuell arbeitenden Methode ermittelt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Ich kenne nur eine Möglichkeit, die zum Ermitteln des Namens der aktuellen Methode zur Laufzeit genutzt werden kann:

```
Exception ex = new Exception();
StackTraceElement stackTop = ex.getStackTrace()[0];
String methodName = stackTop.getMethodName();
```

 :!: Die Lösung über Erzeugung eine Exception klingt zwar unsauber ist sie aber - sofern man sun's eigenen Implementationen im J2SE glauben mag - nicht.

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## alex_neu (19. Dez 2003)

super, genau das hab ich gesucht.
danke


----------

